
Someone Is Suing Companies for Using SMS Messages in 2019 - sohkamyung
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/07/someone-suing-companies-using-sms-messages-2019
======
climactivist
I thought this was going to be about a SIM porting scam victim, but I was
wrong - it's about a patent troll.

~~~
perl4ever
Me too! Or a class action lawsuit against companies for using "two factor"
authentication that depends on SMS.

